# Kato Big Boy



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

Good Morning
Has anyone heard anything new about the release of the Kato Big Boy and it’s possible price?
Thank you
Milan


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I had not heard Kato was getting a Big Boy. I have been looking for one. The only one I find in N scale is Athearn's. Equipped with DCC and Sound, their website shows a list price of $500. I will use Kato for the rest of the UP excursion train though. Kato's web site says it was shipped in early December.


----------

